# What does these symptoms relate to, i mean to what desease??? Is it DP/DR ?



## mayursaini1987 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi guys !

My name is Mayur Saini and i am from India, i would like to ask you about my disorder, which is having following symptoms:

1. No thought process

2. Blank Mind

3. No expreience of emotions

4. Feeling Numb

5. Feeling like there is nothing in my head, empty head

6. I dont have thoughts at all, theres NO inner monologue going on in my head.

7. People try to tell me something but the words dont register in my brain because theres no thought process...

8. I honestly believe that I don't have a thought process inside my head. What I mean is that I don't internally think and have words that go across my head. I often find that words come out of my mouth, without me cognitively thinking about it, almost as a reflex.

9. It's like I'm not attached to my thought process, just numb and empty minded 24/7

wats d problem with me, wats wrong with me?

And what does this disorder called ? Plz hel me !!


----------

